
Marc Benioff says unicorn startups manipulated private markets - yggydrasily
http://www.businessinsider.com/billionaire-ceo-and-investor-marc-benioff-says-unicorn-startups-manipulated-private-markets-and-hes-done-investing-in-them-2015-12
======
ronotono
Isn't Marc one of the people who kinda caused this?

